# Chronicles of Caledon; New Series Shamless Self-Promotion



## Kromaethius (Aug 2, 2007)

I am a new published author of the aspiring works of the Chronicles of Caledon Series at Douglas S. Taylor's Chronicles of Caledon Official Web Site! and a new member of this wonderful site here.

     I'll keep this brief as possible, annd I just wanted to let everyone know about it that may, might, 'er might not be interested -- Thanks


----------

